# Fire belly toad care



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone keep these? I know literally nothing about them and was looking for some reliable info from people on here or reputable sites to determine if this is a possible future pet for me


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a reptile forum I know of 
http://www.herpcenter.com/

I don't have any reptiles, but I'm sure a member there could help you


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

VioletTrauma said:


> Here's a reptile forum I know of
> http://www.herpcenter.com/
> 
> I don't have any reptiles, but I'm sure a member there could help you


Thank you!


----------

